# Not that anyone cares, but...



## Ola (Sep 25, 2010)

Utterly pointless and silly thread.  In here we post about things that no one cares about!


Not that anyone cares, but I like kittens.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 25, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but being a drag queen isn't about wanting to look like a woman, it's about not conforming to society's standards. This justifies my reason to be one though I am biologically female. But not that anyone cares.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

I've known lots of girls into drag.

Also, I was taught to put on make up by a drag queen.


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2010)

No one cares that I'm so bored that outdoor sounds
coming through the ThunderMike are actually 
interesting. Speaking of kittens, no one cares that
our cute, sweet, Alleigh Kaht's going to grow into
a 20+lb Maine Coon, Main Monster!

Maine Coon Cat ThunderMike outdoor mic assembly 

View attachment Maine Coon Terror_kollanarendra_.jpg


View attachment ThunderMike outdoor mic assembly wb sm.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> I've known lots of girls into drag.
> 
> Also, I was taught to put on make up by a drag queen.



Yeah, I was first taught makeup by a drag queen cuz my mom always put wine coloured lipstick, powder foundation, bright blue eyeshadow, and black mascara. Truly... she would look like Mimi from The Drew Carey Show when she put on makeup. And she still does it. I actually have to go tonight and throw out some makeup that she's got in her purse or else she'll continue to wear the most putrid colour combinations ever.

-----

imfree, Maine Coons are such beautiful cats  I've never known one to be small, lol. But they're also such sweet precious babies.

-----

No one cares, but... I need to fix my sleep schedule. Going to bed at 4AM and getting up around 11 or 12 is not really a good thing.


----------



## HayleeRose (Sep 25, 2010)

*Imfree:* Your cats a beast!!! in a good way though, cause its also adorable.


Not that anyone cares, but I haven't done ANYTHING outside of my house in about a week.


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> *Imfree:* Your cats a beast!!! in a good way though, cause its also adorable.
> 
> 
> Not that anyone cares, but I haven't done ANYTHING outside of my house in about a week.



Not yet, hahaha!, the picture came from the internet.
Ours still has some growing to do, she looks just like 
the beast, but in kitten size. Alleigh looks to have
quite a bit of Maine Coon in her.

Being off oxygen for a couple months, adjusting to
it, and not having a usable car, pretty much keep
me housebound, so I'm with you on not doing
anything outside the house. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 9-10-2010 wb lg.jpg


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 25, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but I tell people that I gave actual birth to my dog. Because I love her that much and she is my baby and I love her THAT much.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

not that anyone cares, but the fact that I can juggle, that I taught myself to juggle, makes me really proud of myself.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 25, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I forgot if I'm supposed to take the pro or con side for my Global Issues paper. Hopefully my professor e-mails me back soon...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 25, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I forgot if I'm supposed to take the pro or con side for my Global Issues paper. Hopefully my professor e-mails me back soon...



Take both sides. Your professor will be impressed, and it's excellent preparation for a political career.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 25, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Take both sides. Your professor will be impressed, and it's excellent preparation for a political career.



I do have to present a rebuttal in my argument, so at least I can do my research today.


----------



## Ola (Sep 25, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm stuck on Skype as usual.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 26, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but there's really nothing exciting about the town I'm stuck in.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Not that anyone cares but there's really nothing exciting about the town I'm stuck in.



Same here. Nor is there anyone to hang out with.

-------

Not that anyone cares, but... I've made some pretty obvious progress in the past 2 weeks and I don't know exactly how, but I don't mind it one bit :happy:


----------



## Ola (Sep 28, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I love making mindless and completely irrelevant posts.


----------



## Emma (Sep 28, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> I've known lots of girls into drag.
> 
> Also, I was taught to put on make up by a drag queen.



I once tried to drag up when I was about 15 with my two gay mates at the time. They wanted to go to this hotel for drinks that only let men in, we thought that maybe I could pass for a man if I made myself look like a drag queen. It didn't work.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 28, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I'd rather quit my job than go in today. It's just the inevitable dealing with and fixing of things that are beyond my control. Why can't I have a more supportive boss?


----------



## imfree (Sep 28, 2010)

Ola said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I love making mindless and completely irrelevant posts.



You're not alone in that. I stay out of trouble best by
posting entertaining, but meaningless, stuff in Dimms.


----------



## Ola (Sep 28, 2010)

imfree said:


> You're not alone in that. I stay out of trouble best by
> posting entertaining, but meaningless, stuff in Dimms.



Haha! Awesome to hear, my good man! Goofy is the way to go.  


Oh and not that anyone cares, but I'm looking forward to watching my favorite hockey team play this afternoon. Woot!


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2010)

This year-and-half old optical trackball Logitec mouse
has been driving me insane for about a month, now.
The computer would change pages, websites, and
execute searches by itself. I reloaded Windows XP
Home a couple times, reloaded Firefox half-a-dozen
times, and tried to fight a suspected infection, only
to learn, once I set up IE, that my problem was
caused by a dirty trackball & optical sensors in that
damned mouse! Fixtit fer nuthin'!Happy ole dog,
now!:happy:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2010)

not that anyone cares, but I cry whenever one of my shows has a finale.
I watched the last episode of Fresh Prince tonight, cried like a little bitch.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 29, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but... Today (the 29th) is my mother's 53rd birthday. We're headed out later to have a birthday dinner and check out cars cuz we might get a new one that's easier for the both of us to drive.


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Not that anyone cares, but... Today (the 29th) is my mother's 53rd birthday. We're headed out later to have a birthday dinner and check out cars cuz we might get a new one that's easier for the both of us to drive.



This 55 year-oldster wishes your Mom a happy birthday.:bow:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm about to have my mum's homemade chicken curry for lunch! :happy:


----------



## Ola (Sep 30, 2010)

imfree said:


> This year-and-half old optical trackball Logitec mouse
> has been driving me insane for about a month, now.
> The computer would change pages, websites, and
> execute searches by itself. I reloaded Windows XP
> ...



LOL! Wow, I can totally relate to odd computer problems... Once my computer basically stopped working... turned out it was because I had 780-something files out on my desktop. I put them all in a folder, and the computer was just as new. xD


Also:

Not that anyone cares, but I've got the day off.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 2, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I am a bit tipsyyyy :bounce:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 2, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I am a bit tipsyyyy :bounce:



LOL, oh Briana! I'd rep you if Dims wasn't saying I've given you too much.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 2, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> LOL, oh Briana! I'd rep you if Dims wasn't saying I've given you too much.




Not that anyone cares, but I think Amy and I are the only ones on Dims right now.. (atleast actively)... cheers Amy! :happy:


----------



## GTAFA (Oct 2, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but i have been totally unproductive the past few days. I've been helping a friend with a project, my boss is away from work, and my daughter's in town for a few days before she goes back to school. It's a fun alternative.


----------



## Ola (Oct 3, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I sure could go for an appletini right now!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I feel bad about not having read or wrote today...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 4, 2010)

I submitted a word I made up to urban dictionary and they published it. You can now look up bitcheriffic!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 4, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but... I'm so excited because I'm almost all ready for Halloween :happy:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but... I have no idea what I'm doing for Halloween or what I'm going to be.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 4, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I fit comfortably into a pair of pants that I haven't worn for awhile because they were torturous. Yay! (i'm not losing on purpose just taking better care of myself)


----------



## Ola (Oct 6, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm hanging out with a friend in Stockholm this weekend.


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2010)

Ola said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I'm hanging out with a friend in Stockholm this weekend.



Having friends is great and I'm glad you can
hang out with a friend this weekend.:bow:

I don't have a car or a social life, so your
post was kinda' heart-warming.:happy:


----------



## Ola (Oct 6, 2010)

imfree said:


> Having friends is great and I'm glad you can
> hang out with a friend this weekend.:bow:
> 
> I don't have a car or a social life, so your
> post was kinda' heart-warming.:happy:



Fer sure! ^^ My better friends unfortunately all live at least 5 hours away, but what are you gonna do... 

And I don't have a car either. xD Thank the gods for public transportation, lol. Aww to no social life though  If you only lived in Sweden I'd drag you out on a bar round or something!


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2010)

Ola said:


> Fer sure! ^^ My better friends unfortunately all live at least 5 hours away, but what are you gonna do...
> 
> And I don't have a car either. xD Thank the gods for public transportation, lol. Aww to no social life though  If you only lived in Sweden I'd drag you out on a bar round or something!



Aaaaw! Thank you, Ola, that was sweet and I
certainly felt that post as a verbal/text-hug!:happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 6, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I just got banned from Stickam for less than what Alicia Rose and me were doing on there last night...


----------



## Tad (Oct 6, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but it looks like I'm biking home in the rain tonight.


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2010)

Tad said:


> Not that anyone cares, but it looks like I'm biking home in the rain tonight.



I hope you can do at least a little something to
stay drier. Poke a head-hole in a plastic garbage 
bag and use it as a make-shift rain coat, or
something!


----------



## Mishty (Oct 7, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I just got banned from Stickam for less than what Alicia Rose and me were doing on there last night...



WHAT?!?!? 
you girls can't be trusted alone....

Even Christov doesn't get banned from there.

jeeeez


----------



## Ola (Oct 7, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm glad I started getting a bit more active on Dims. It's just a shame that all you peoplez live on the wrong side of the pond.  XP


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 7, 2010)

Mishty said:


> WHAT?!?!?
> you girls can't be trusted alone....
> 
> Even Christov doesn't get banned from there.
> ...



I think I got banned for 'provoking' people; translation: I kept saying I'd take my top off when I wasn't really going to. I had 600 viewers calling me a liar and a really mean bitch for not living up to my word.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 7, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but this is my flair collection:

http://www.feedorgetout.info/myflair/

I post it here in hopes that I won't need to go around adding individual pieces in all the threads that bring a piece to mind....which is most of them.

Also, I just murdered the English language. ^ Did you see that?


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 7, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Not that anyone cares but this is my flair collection:
> 
> http://www.feedorgetout.info/myflair/
> 
> ...



DO YOU FOR REALS HAVE THE CALVIN AND HOBBES FLAIR?!


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 7, 2010)

97% of the flair is electronic only, though some I have in physical form--sadly, Calvin and Hobbes is one I only have electronically.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 7, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I think I got banned for 'provoking' people; translation: I kept saying I'd take my top off when I wasn't really going to. I had 600 viewers calling me a liar and a really mean bitch for not living up to my word.




well in Amy's defense, I am sure if Christov had boobies, he would have shown them and been banned already haha 

but Amy! Keep your shirt on... goodness knows the pervs have enough naked/near naked ladies to look at on the interwebs (Dims included haha)


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 7, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> well in Amy's defense, I am sure if Christov had boobies, he would have shown them and been banned already haha
> 
> but Amy! Keep your shirt on... goodness knows the pervs have enough naked/near naked ladies to look at on the interwebs (Dims included haha)



From the way they were pleading - and how angry some of them were getting - I don't think they knew that! But don't worry, I wouldn't give them anything; that site has a record fuction. 

And now I keep imagining Christov with a pair of pert little B cups...

(And now so are all of you.)


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 7, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> From the way they were pleading - and how angry some of them were getting - I don't think they knew that! But don't worry, I wouldn't give them anything; that site has a record fuction.
> 
> And now I keep imagining Christov with a pair of pert little B cups...
> 
> (And now so are all of you.)



Imagine the face he'd need to cover those--or, now I think about it, don't.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 7, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Imagine the face he'd need to cover those--or, now I think about it, don't.



No stopping it now!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 7, 2010)

I gaze at his pics on my monitor and kiss them (it) <whatever>


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I gaze at his pics on my monitor and kiss them (it) <whatever>



I think I just woke up the parental units laughing... 

Repping you when I can.


----------



## Christov (Oct 11, 2010)

This entire page of posts scares me.

And nobody cares.

Not even me.


----------



## Ola (Oct 11, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I had an amazing weekend visiting my friend in Stockholm, and next weekend is bound to be epic as well as I'm celebrating my drinking buddy's 20th birthday then!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 11, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but I am sipping lemon flavored seltzer water! I love seltzer so much!! :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm contemplating buying a wig so that I can always keep my hair as short as it is, and just have wigs on hand for when I feel like having a hairstyle change, and having it in a more NATURAL hair colour, lol. But I've also got some books on pre-order and don't want to go over my credit limit by accident.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 11, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm contemplating buying a wig so that I can always keep my hair as short as it is, and just have wigs on hand for when I feel like having a hairstyle change, and having it in a more NATURAL hair colour, lol. But I've also got some books on pre-order and don't want to go over my credit limit by accident.



thank you Carla... you just reminded me that I need to pay my car insurance bill


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but my fingernails are now long enough to keep scratching myself unexpectedly. Fucking annoying.


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 11, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but, I collect wooden nutcrackers.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 12, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> Not that anyone cares but, I collect wooden nutcrackers.



I care, because that's actually kinda cute!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2010)

Not that anyone cares,but I like whiskey. Yep.


----------



## Ola (Oct 12, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I've been up all night watching hockey!  XP


----------



## Mishty (Oct 12, 2010)

Ola said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I've been up all night watching hockey!  XP



Sometimes I do this....
I just get a buncha junk food and watch hockey for hours.

Makes me happy inside...

...not that anyone cares....


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I stayed up almost all
night, Saturday night, building a new power supply
for my On-Location DVD Recording Rig, went down
to catch a few ZZZZ's and overslept. I stumbled
out of bed, hurried like a lunatic, and made it to
church on time to shoot the wedding and get a
good DVD capture of the event.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 14, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm going to be off Dims for a few days.


----------



## imfree (Oct 15, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I finally tweaked thepower supply in that old 
Technics Sa-350 thatI've been playing with. The DIY Gainclone 2XLM3886 
power amp I built and installed to replace the now unavailable STK-2038IV 
Power Amp Darlington Power Pack, sounds great, but ran quite warm, even 
at idle, with no drive. The original +/-42 Volt power supply in the receiver 
is at the upper limit for the LM3886 Power Amp IC's and could compromise 
reliability of the receiver, especially if I decided to use it for a vocal PA 
amp or play instruments through it. The receiver runs continuously 
whenever I'm awake, as it is used for computer audio, VLF listening, 
playing any form of recorded music, and playing soundtrack audio of DVD's.
I replaced the original power transformer with 2 (donut-shaped transformers 
on left side) toroidal 123va transformers from a couple ancient computer 
monitors and replaced the 2-8200uf, 45 volt main filter capacitors with a 
pair of 105deg C rated 15,000uf, 35volt capacitors. The new power 
supply runs +/-33 Volts with the power amps at idle. More than double the 
original transformer capacity, changing from E/I transformer to toroidal 
transformers and nearly double the filter capacitor capacitance has probably 
tripled the "stiffness" of the power supply. Stiffness is a simple word for 
regulation, the ability of a power supply to hold it's voltage under load. A 
stiff power supply gives an amp good, clean, powerful sound. The receiver 
now has a *stiffer power supply and has gained about 5 lbs.* The new 
power supply should have the capacity to run those power amps balls-out, 
full-tilt boogie, all day and night, into 4 ohms, till the cops tell me to shut 
"that damned thing off", without even overheating!!! Ooooooo! Big Beautiful 
Sound!!!:happy: 

View attachment Tech SA-350 WG, Stiffie.jpg


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 15, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but.. my lesson plan for work tomorrow is only half done. Movie day for my students? I think so!


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 15, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but ... I plan to watch "Killer Klowns From Outer Space" later tonight.


----------



## imfree (Oct 15, 2010)

imfree said:


> Not that anyone cares, ...snipped technodrivel...Ooooooo! Big Beautiful
> Sound!!!:happy:




More technodrivel: Power consumption for the SA-350
is shown on the nameplate as 170 watts. The original
transformer was running pretty warm, almost hot at
idle, 122 AC line volts at the house, and was likely to
fail in the future. That new pair of 123va tranies are
made for 110v/220v, 50/60hz use, voltage selector 
installed, run barely above room temp at idle, and 
give 246va total capacity. Not bad for junk parts!
Toroidal power transformers are rather expensive, too.

Not that anyone cares, but this thread is a great
place to store You Tube text drafts!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 15, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I was so happy to find my long-lost B-52's CD, I cried and immediatly put it on and set it to repeat all. 

:wubu:


----------



## imfree (Oct 15, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I was so happy to find my long-lost B-52's CD, I cried and immediatly put it on and set it to repeat all.
> 
> :wubu:



Good for you, YPP! It's great joy when that, which is
lost, is found. :bow:

I know that's how I'll feel when I finally get my vintage
vinyl back from over 10 years in storage.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 15, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but I'm so happy about my new book that I could cry!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 15, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Not that anyone cares but I'm so happy about my new book that I could cry!




what book is it Carla? and I am happy for that YOU are happy :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 15, 2010)

I got a flu shot and my arm feels like a tooth ache.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I got a flu shot and my arm feels like a tooth ache.




I care Lainey <<<<hug>>>> sorry you are having such a hard time with that medication and all the medical crap


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 15, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I care Lainey <<<<hug>>>> sorry you are having such a hard time with that medication and all the medical crap


Thank you sweetie. That really means a lot to me. ((((Briana))))


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 15, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> what book is it Carla? and I am happy for that YOU are happy :happy:



Harry Potter Film Wizardry. 
I preordered it back in April when I first found out the news about the book from DR.com. It was supposed to be released the same day as the first part of the last movie. Well... because of an unforseen fire in the movie studio, the release of the movie had been pushed back a month because filming had been pushed back a month, but the book release date stayed the same! :happy: And it got shipped early (on the 12th) and arrived at my place yesterday (the 14th) but I forgot to check the mail. So it was waiting in the management's office when I got down there! 

The book is about how the films were made. All the behind-the-scenes secrets, storyboards, candid images, etc. There's also little surprises in it like an actual Marauder's Map, for instance :happy: Yeah... one you can REALLY take out of the book and unfold and everything!

It's so frikkin cool! I love books like this and about 80% of my book collection are photo album-ish things just like this one :happy: So I'm very happy about it and am gonna love it forever!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 15, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I have to be up at 6:30 to get ready for work... but I'm still don't want to go to bed.

Unless someone would care to join me?


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 16, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but I painted my fingernails and toenails the same color today! Blood red! I am sure all you vampire freaks will appreciate that


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 16, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Not that anyone cares but I painted my fingernails and toenails the same color today! Blood red! I am sure all you vampire freaks will appreciate that



You know me so well. :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 17, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but raking leaves FUCKIN SUCKS.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't care.








Sorry, had to, you guys


----------



## imfree (Oct 17, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not that anyone cares, but raking leaves FUCKIN SUCKS.



The worst part is that you can rake for
hours and a gust of wind can undo your
work in 5 seconds!!!:doh:!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 17, 2010)

imfree said:


> The worst part is that you can rake for
> hours and a gust of wind can undo your
> work in 5 seconds!!!:doh:!!!


I know >.< I Ran into this problem earlier! 

Even when I used the leaf-blower. I come in to get a drink and eat lunch, go back out, and their all over again. It's like "Grrr Cooperate!"


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't sleep. Not even remotely tired.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I can't sleep. Not even remotely tired.



Ughh me too, my sleeping schedule's really off. I've been sleeping in until 2-3 these last couple of days. There goes my whole day. :/


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 19, 2010)

not that anyone cares but I love the sound of little dry acorns crunching underneath my feet when I go walking :happy:


----------



## imfree (Oct 19, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> not that anyone cares but I love the sound of little dry acorns crunching underneath my feet when I go walking :happy:



Acorns crunching under foot sounds good to me.
Not that anyone cares, but I was starting to be
concerned that we were beginning to have too
much apathy in Dimm's and no one would keep
this thread alive.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 20, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm going to waste the rest of my day off playing on The Sims 2...


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 20, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but a guy said "if you weren't a girl, i'd punch you in the face" over a traffic dispute.

It makes me LOL every time I think of it.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 20, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I nearly vomited in the car park of an all-you-can-eat Chinese tonight after eating more than I could handle. I only got through two plates and a bit of pudding before conceding defeat.

Until we meet again, Golden Orient...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but The KKK Took My Baby Away is the best song... ever. 
And for some reason, I'd love to hear Frank Sinatra, my favorite singer, sing it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 20, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I doubt my crush will stop crushing on a girl who's got a boyfriend. So I'm going to give up trying to compete. Oh, Well.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 21, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but this is only my 4000th POST!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 21, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Not that anyone cares, but this is only my 4000th POST!!!


Not that anyone cares, but--HOLYCRAP, That's a lot of freakin' Posts.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 21, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but I'm sick... die stuffy nose!!!


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 21, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but .... I picked up a 5 MB hard drive for the ancient TRS-80 Model I computer earlier this week. Yes, 5 megabytes, NOT gigabytes. When that monster was released back in the early 1980's, Radio Shack retailed it for the price of $4,995 !!! 

Here's an example of the quality graphics of the TRS-80 Model I, a screenshot of the game "Donkey Kong". 

View attachment donkey kong.png


Move over, XBOX 360. 

Aust99 .... hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## imfree (Oct 21, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Not that anyone cares, but .... I picked up a 5 MB hard drive for the ancient TRS-80 Model I computer earlier this week. Yes, 5 megabytes, NOT gigabytes. When that monster was released back in the early 1980's, Radio Shack retailed it for the price of $4,995 !!!
> 
> Here's an example of the quality graphics of the TRS-80 Model I, a screenshot of the game "Donkey Kong".
> 
> ...



Here's a comparable Audiophile Classic, a Dynaco Stereo 70,
35W+35W Power Amplifier, introduced in 1959, that is still
respected and coveted today for it's great sound. I think
they retailed around USD 200 in the sixties.


----------



## Proner (Oct 21, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but I'm laughing to tears listening the radio and the remix of an old lame song. 
Oh and I sing it too, badly I know but it's kind of revenge if my upper neighbour hear me


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 21, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but I wasted 2 bus tickets today when I only needed one and a transfer  I feel like an idiot for doing that but I wasn't sure if I was going to check out some of the local shops after running my errands  So I wasted 2$ for nothing


----------



## Emma (Oct 21, 2010)

Got a birthday card today from my Dad. Weird. Probably could have done with this when I was 13, or 16, or 18 or 21. Not now I'm turning 26.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 21, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I've yet to take photos of some Reel-to-Reel tapes my mother found and wants to sell on craigslist. Ahh.. the vintagey goodness that is the past. :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Oct 21, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I've yet to take photos of some Reel-to-Reel tapes my mother found and wants to sell on craigslist. Ahh.. the vintagey goodness that is the past. :wubu:



Snap 'em, heh heh heh, all that old audio/music stuff takes my memory back 
to when I was young.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 21, 2010)

imfree said:


> Snap 'em, heh heh heh, all that old audio/music stuff takes my memory back
> to when I was young.


Since I was about, 7 or 8, I've been in love with things from previous decades. Music, Movies, Fashion, Peoples Lives [on both ends of the financial spectrum, too] 

I wish I could put the Reel to Reel's in use, to be quite honest. It's kind of sad to think they're going to be sold. 


Er, Back on Topic; 
Not that anyone cares, but I'm a _little_ bit weird.


----------



## imfree (Oct 21, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Since I was about, 7 or 8, I've been in love with things from previous decades. Music, Movies, Fashion, Peoples Lives [on both ends of the financial spectrum, too]
> 
> I wish I could put the Reel to Reel's in use, to be quite honest. It's kind of sad to think they're going to be sold.
> 
> ...



Not that anyone cares, but I'm always delighted when younger people are into 
retro.:bow: Hahaha!, kinda' like "Grandpa, tell me about the good-ole-days".


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 21, 2010)

:} 

Not that anyone cares, but when I pass by people older than 60, I wish I could sit down with them for coffee and have them tell me ..well, basically their life story.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 22, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm 21 years old and have just been ordered to bed by my mother. FML.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 22, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I'm 21 years old and have just been ordered to bed by my mother. FML.





haha...thats what happens when you still live at home


----------



## calauria (Oct 22, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I have a four day weekend!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## imfree (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't have it anymore, but I got a Knight Kit KM-15 for Christmas in 1967, 
when I was 12. Not a great amp, but 12 Watts and plenty good enough at the 
time! Yah, with resistors, capacitors, 5 tubes, and 2 transformers, I had a blast 
assembling that thing! I found this shot of it, online today, not that anyone 
cares. P.S.Thanks for the kind words in that other thread, YPP.:bow: 

View attachment Knight KM-15 03 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 22, 2010)

imfree said:


> I don't have it anymore, but I got a Knight Kit KM-15 for Christmas in 1967,
> when I was 12. Not a great amp, but 12 Watts and plenty good enough at the
> time! Yah, with resistors, capacitors, 5 tubes, and 2 transformers, I had a blast
> assembling that thing! I found this shot of it, online today, not that anyone
> cares. P.S.Thanks for the kind words in that other thread, YPP.:bow:


Your _SO _welcome! 

Also, That looks really interesting--- I wish I understood the workings of it, and I have the weirdest urge to touch it.  

...Er. _*Not that anyone cares, but*_ I touch things a lot.


----------



## imfree (Oct 23, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Your _SO _welcome!
> 
> Also, That looks really interesting--- I wish I understood the workings of it, and I have the weirdest urge to touch it.
> 
> ...Er. _*Not that anyone cares, but*_ I touch things a lot.



Hahaha, same here. I can't look at stuff like that without handling it. The way the manufacturers laid out the design of that old stuff has kind of an artistic style to it, anyway. I did rather quickly learn not to touch those*&)($#^@!! hot tubes!!! (Not that anyone cares)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 23, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but... I had a total blast with my friends tonight. We did sadly have to drive around quite a bit before finding the perfect place to party (which just so happened to be at my place, actually) but it was all worth it. It was great and we all needed that kind of fun


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 23, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but it is a crappy day outside and I want to rake and get it over with!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 23, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but... it snowed here last night and might snow again really soon.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 23, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I have a splitting headache...


----------



## imfree (Oct 28, 2010)

imfree said:


> Not that anyone cares,
> 
> ...snipped technodrivel... Ooooooo! Big Beautiful
> 
> Sound!!!:happy:



Not that anyone cares, well YPP might, if she wants to take it for a spin, but the You Tube video of my adventure with the power supply upgrade on the Technics SA-3350 is up.

You Tube Video-Technics SA350 Power Supply Tweaks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAhD8PX0ukw 

View attachment Tech SA-350 WG, Stiffie.jpg


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 28, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but I am going on a walk AGAIN tonight!! I love my walks :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 28, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Not that anyone cares but I am going on a walk AGAIN tonight!! I love my walks :wubu:



"Watch out for snakes!" (had to say it)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 28, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but... my father just broke a promise to take me out to dinner... AGAIN!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 28, 2010)

(((Carla))) 



Not that anyone cares, but I want to hold _him_ tight and steal his pain. [/"Seether Lyric Moment"]


----------



## imfree (Oct 30, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I uploaded some electronics stuff to You Tube. Here's a link to Part 1 of the Capacitor Bank Video Series. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmryuWqQrzk


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 30, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but having the hots for a WoW addict really, really sucks.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 30, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not that anyone cares, but having the hots for a WoW addict really, really sucks.



Not that anyone cares but most of my friends assume I play Wow but I don't.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 1, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not that anyone cares, but having the hots for a WoW addict really, really sucks.



Mostly because he probably has time management issues, perhaps?


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 1, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but ...

I found two loose "Thundercats" action figures from 1985 at the local thrift store -- "Panthro" (my personal favorite) and "Mumm-Ra." Got 'em both for $2.99 !!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 1, 2010)

...I feel like a tank today.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 1, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Not that anyone cares, but ...
> 
> I found two loose "Thundercats" action figures from 1985 at the local thrift store -- "Panthro" (my personal favorite) and "Mumm-Ra." Got 'em both for $2.99 !!!!


Not that anyone cares, but I'm REALLY-REALLY-REALLY Jealous of this. 


Must..Start..Going to..Thrift Shops.. 
 Awesome Find, Willow. Awesome Find! 



/Can't Rep you Yet Because Rep Gods Are Failcake.


----------



## imfree (Nov 1, 2010)

I know this is vinylust conceived, but I gave in and placed the winning bid on this Akai AP-D2 (Please, no R2D2 jokes) turntable in ebay last night. I went to amazon.com and found a great deal on an At92ECD cartridge, so I have a turntable and cartridge on the way. For best cartridge/amp intimacy, I'm designing an interface buffer amp to go in the headshell with the cartridge, to provide an ideal load for the cartridge to work into and a low impedance output to make the turntable/amp interconnect cable substantially more immune to hum pick up. If it sounds as sweet as my lustful ears imagine, of course, it'll be demo'ed on You Tube, not that anyone cares.:happy: 

View attachment Akai AP-D2 wb lg.jpg


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 1, 2010)

imfree said:


> If it sounds as sweet as my lustful ears imagine, of course, it'll be demo'ed on You Tube, not that anyone cares.:happy:



Depends what you listen to (and what you upload). If you want to make a meaningful demo, play something showing that dynamic range.


----------



## imfree (Nov 1, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Depends what you listen to (and what you upload). If you want to make a meaningful demo, play something showing that dynamic range.



I'll have to get my 'Sis to pull some old vinyl out of mothballs for me. I have a British pressing of It's A Beautiful Day and I'm thinking about using "White Bird".

It's a nice song and I think it has enough quiet spots in it. I know that piece is good for showing clarity and "highs". I plan on doing about 2 minutes of "before" to get a comparison. Thanks, I really didn't think anyone would even respond to this post.:bow:


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 1, 2010)

imfree said:


> I'll have to get my 'Sis to pull some old vinyl out of mothballs for me. I have a British pressing of It's A Beautiful Day and I'm thinking about using "White Bird".
> 
> It's a nice song and I think it has enough quiet spots in it. I know that piece is good for showing clarity and "highs". I plan on doing about 2 minutes of "before" to get a comparison. Thanks, I really didn't think anyone would even respond to this post.:bow:



Ha...! it's such a funny thread. Cares? or haha envies/covets etc.


----------



## imfree (Nov 1, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Ha...! it's such a funny thread. Cares? or haha envies/covets etc.



Funny thread, indeed, GTAFA! Ha!, not that anyone cares, but I looked at your profile, 'cuz I didn't know anything about you and, Dude, we're the same age!:bow:


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 2, 2010)

imfree said:


> Funny thread, indeed, GTAFA! Ha!, not that anyone cares, but I looked at your profile, 'cuz I didn't know anything about you and, Dude, we're the same age!:bow:



That explains a lot. My daughter gets excited about vinyl a wee bit, but not so much that she respects the cartridge when she puts on a record. Audiophile has mostly gone down the poop-hole of fast downloads & compression / compromise. You're probably one of the few people old enough to care about sound quality. Everyone else --aka the young-- is in too much of a hurry.


----------



## imfree (Nov 2, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> That explains a lot. My daughter gets excited about vinyl a wee bit, but not so much that she respects the cartridge when she puts on a record. Audiophile has mostly gone down the poop-hole of fast downloads & compression / compromise. You're probably one of the few people old enough to care about sound quality. Everyone else --aka the young-- is in too much of a hurry.



That, about respecting the cartridge, is certainly true about many young people. Since my early 20's, I've had alter-ego sound systems, one, a master-blaster, indestructible PA system for playing parties and one domestic, more precision instrument style system for critical home listening. I gave my son a couple Peerless Midrange/Textile DomeTweeter units when he was in his late teens and the fact that was able to detect and appreciate the difference between those and run-of-the mill speakers blew my mind!
I think we'll always have a few young peep's around who'll appreciate the difference. Young people in the know will want the musical bits that fall through the 1's and 0's, not that anyone cares.


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 2, 2010)

imfree said:


> "not that anyone cares."



That phrase, which is the title of this thread, maybe needs to be explained. Fewer than 15% of the population would be understood to be the normal population who will care or not care about absolutely anything. There are always a few for any subject, but they can't create a consensus.

Not that anyone cares about anyone caring.


----------



## imfree (Nov 2, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> That phrase, which is the title of this thread, maybe needs to be explained. Fewer than 15% of the population would be understood to be the normal population who will care or not care about absolutely anything. There are always a few for any subject, but they can't create a consensus.
> 
> Not that anyone cares about anyone caring.



If only 15% of the population can be understood to be the caring population, then it reminds me of this GIF and I'm really surprised that no one has posted it here before!

Being Windows, of course, we know it will fail or need costly software upgrades to succeed! 

View attachment attempting-to-give-a-damn.gif


----------



## imfree (Nov 3, 2010)

imfree said:


> If only 15% of the population can be understood to be the caring population, then it reminds me of this GIF and I'm really surprised that no one has posted it here before!
> 
> Being Windows, of course, we know it will fail or need costly software upgrades to succeed!



Looks like I nailed it, not that anyone cares. No one in this thread gives a damn enough to have posted here in 24 hours. Ha!, it even took me 25 hours to come back in here and post!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Nov 3, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but my fingernails are now long enough to claw anyone who gets in my way... Raaawr.


----------



## imfree (Nov 3, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Not that anyone cares, but my fingernails are now long enough to claw anyone who gets in my way... Raaawr.



Thank you for visiting our thread, Ms. Raaawer. I'll just quietly sneak by. Alleigh gives me all the claw action I can stand in one day, anyway!


----------



## imfree (Nov 6, 2010)

imfree said:


> I know this is vinylust conceived, but I gave in and placed the winning bid on this Akai AP-D2 (Please, no R2D2 jokes) turntable in ebay last night. I went to amazon.com and found a great deal on an At92ECD cartridge, so I have a turntable and cartridge on the way. For best cartridge/amp intimacy, I'm designing an interface buffer amp to go in the headshell with the cartridge, to provide an ideal load for the cartridge to work into and a low impedance output to make the turntable/amp interconnect cable substantially more immune to hum pick up. If it sounds as sweet as my lustful ears imagine, of course, it'll be demo'ed on You Tube, not that anyone cares.:happy:



Not that anyone cares, but yesterday was an ebay day from hell! The package that came from the Akai turntable seller looked mighty suspicious, as none of it's outer dimensions were large enough to contain a turntable! I had received someone else's dbx MPA 150 Amplifier! I decided to "turn lemons into lemonade" while I wait almost a week for the correct unit to get here by starting the design and construction of my VinyLiberator Moving Magnet Cartridge Interface(fancy name for mag. phono preamp, ain't it?) to keep me from losing my )($%&#!!!, everlovin' mind while I wait for that damned turntable. I'm building the preamp in a 70's, fancy brushed aluminum Intel modem case(a modem was something special in those days, enough for a nice case!) and powering that thing with a 24v, 500ma, switching power adapter from a discarded HP printer. The power adapter is short enough to fit snuggly in the 1" tall case and, at 24v, has a good, high voltage for an output clipping level of several volts RMS. I should be able to demo the preamp and the in-headshell cartridge interface system in a couple weeks.

Hey YPP, what do you think of me using It's A Beautiful Day's "White Bird" as a demo piece? 

View attachment VinyLiberator top wb md.jpg


View attachment VinyLiberator back wb sm.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

Depends, what do YOU think about youtubing it? 




.. Not that anyone cares, but this time-flop-crap really screwed me up! >.O


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 7, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Not that anyone cares, but my fingernails are now long enough to claw anyone who gets in my way... Raaawr.



Not that anyone cares, but my back itches...


----------



## imfree (Nov 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Depends, what do YOU think about youtubing it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that anyone cares, but I really like to watch classic vinyl being played on You Tube:smitten:. (No Doubt-Don't Speak) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEUD50bq29M This Guy's turntable probably cost more than most of our cars. His audio has the silkiest highs and not a tic or pop in the whole song:bow:! My VinyLust will be totally satisfied if me, my Akai AP D2 turntable, and my VinyLiberator preamp can even do half as well. Again, not that anyone cares, my proposed You Tube (mis)adventure is subject to that turntable finally getting here, me creating a good preamp, and Sis', in Mt Juliet, locating "It's A Beautiful Day" in my 10 years+ stored collection!

My Radio Shack "Atomic" clock is not getting it's (VLF, 60khz) signal from NBS in boulder, Co., so I'll have to wait for signal conditions to improve, then several hours for that super-slow data rate time code to automatically reset the clock. It's a real pain in the a** to set that clock, not that anyone cares, so I'll wait!


----------



## AsianXL (Nov 7, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I just got out of the shower feeling fresh & clean..


----------



## imfree (Nov 8, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I began construction, in earnest, of my VinyLiberator preamp's circuit board (actual perf-board piracy) last night. Some of it's major perflandmarks have already been erected. The power supply, +/- 5v rails, IC sockets, LED's, and level adjustment pot's are all in place. It's just now showing signs of life, as the power supply is complete and the "power" LED lights. I'm not sure what it'll sound like when it's done, but I'm hedging my bets by having several of the operating parameters adjustable and using LM4562's, the quietest OP amp IC's I can afford. What an adventure! It should sound at least as good as the preamp in the Technics Receiver, but could sound way better! "It's not the kill, it's the thrill of the chase":doh: 

View attachment VinyLiberator signsoflife.jpg


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 9, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I just now read an article that New Kids On The Block and The Backstreet Boys are going to be touring together.

http://www.digitalspy.com/music/news/a286824/backstreet-boys-new-kids-reveal-tour-dates.html

Oh joy.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 9, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I just now read an article that New Kids On The Block and The Backstreet Boys are going to be touring together.
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/music/news/a286824/backstreet-boys-new-kids-reveal-tour-dates.html
> 
> Oh joy.




hahaha... and I guess YOU will be first in line for tickets??!! 


oh-oh-oh-oh-oh...the right stuff!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 9, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I just now read an article that New Kids On The Block and The Backstreet Boys are going to be touring together.
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/music/news/a286824/backstreet-boys-new-kids-reveal-tour-dates.html
> 
> Oh joy.


....Where's N*Sync and Hanson?! If we toss in Britney Spears and Spice Girls, We could have a 90's revolution! MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHA-choke die- 


Honestly though, that's a scary though. >.O *Twitch*


[/Music from my childhood should stay there, this makes my soul weep. ]


----------



## imfree (Nov 9, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I just now read an article that New Kids On The Block and The Backstreet Boys are going to be touring together.
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/music/news/a286824/backstreet-boys-new-kids-reveal-tour-dates.html
> 
> Oh joy.



Not that anyone cares, so I can get away with it in this thread, but, I've always thought "I Want It That Way", by The Backstreet Boys, was a great song.

The Backstreet Boys-I Want It That Way http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fndeDfaWCg Woo!, sounds like a 320kbs to me!


----------



## imfree (Nov 10, 2010)

Not Than anyone cares, but this is as good of a place as any to store the picture and notes of construction progress of my VinyLiberator phono preamp. I built the second-stage adjustable gain amp, it's the IC and surrounding components behind those adjustment pots at the front, center of the board. That group of 8 transistors in the middle of the "back 40" are the peak detectors and LED drivers, also constructed tonight, 1 detector and one driver for each of those 4 LED's at right, front of the board. The green "level OK" LED's come on at about 1v peak-to-peak output and the red "level hi" LED's come on at about 6v peak-to-peak, getting really bright before the amp clips at 8v peak-to-peak. The amp, as pictured, is doing about 6v peak-to-peak output. The turntable should be here later today or tomorrow. I'll use RIAA Curve graphs, a little simple math, and some good ole' fashioned cut and try experimenting to come up with a fairly close approximation of an RIAA playback curve first-stage amp, not that anyone cares. 

View attachment VinyLiberator board 2nd stg & LED drv.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 10, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but... I wish melatonin was actually effective for me


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 10, 2010)

imfree said:


> not that anyone cares.


 

I think your camera takes the worst pictures! Can't you make a new one with all those gizmos you have?


----------



## imfree (Nov 10, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I think your camera takes the worst pictures! Can't you make a new one with all those gizmos you have?



I'll raise you one piece of s**t. The camera is a piece of s**t, Medion, that I bought from Aldi in '02. Still frame capture from video would probably not be any better. My adult Kiddo's Cannon takes awesome pictures and I'd like to get one sometime in early 2011. Being disabled and on a small VA pension sux and many times, my bux just run out, not that anyone cares.

I'm digitally illiterate, so I don't see digital camera building in my future.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 10, 2010)

Your Adult Kiddo has good taste in Brands. =}


Not that anyone cares, but I am PSYCHED! I rented "Smash Brothers Brawl" and there's a feature where I can play against friends via Wi-Fi using some friend code, thing. 

Now if only I can find friends who have it and would like to play.  Grr.


----------



## imfree (Nov 10, 2010)

imfree said:


> I'll raise you one piece of s**t. The camera is a piece of s**t, Medion, that I bought from Aldi in '02. Still frame capture from video would probably not be any better. My adult Kiddo's Cannon takes awesome pictures and I'd like to get one sometime in early 2011. Being disabled and on a small VA pension sux and many times, my bux just run out, not that anyone cares.
> 
> I'm digitally illiterate, so I don't see digital camera building in my future.



He took this one of a board in my PA Amp and it's been cropped, therefore, magnified somewhat in the process. That's why I drool over Cannons. Not that anyone cares, but, one day.... 

View attachment Top Dog Amp pre-amp wb lg.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 10, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but the previously posted [yet for some reason, not quoted] picture makes me drool. 

LOOK AT ALL THAT TECHNOLOGICAL GOODNESS. 
>3 Teehee.

Also, Canon = Ftw. 
(For The Wiiiiiiiiin!)


----------



## imfree (Nov 10, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not that anyone cares, but the previously posted [yet for some reason, not quoted] picture makes me drool.
> 
> LOOK AT ALL THAT TECHNOLOGICAL GOODNESS.
> >3 Teehee.
> ...



Aye!, ya' fine Lass, it's the Perf-Board Piracy!!! There's a romantic excitement in watching a guy go electrically, where no man has gone before! Just wait 'till I rework that FM Pirate Radio Transmitter, The FM Pup, and post it. Imagine that, Perf-Board Piracy and FCC Violation at the same time! Didn't think a TechnoGeek could live so dangerously, hahaha!

Aside from a great camera, I think my Adult Kiddo also took that 30 lbs+ beast of an amp outside and shot it in perfect, natural sunlight. Lighting at the bench when not using those yellow-burning halogen under-counterlights, leaves a lot to be desired. Bench lights would have washed out the LED's glow, and had I had them on, I would have had to corrected a yellow tint, glared image, too.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 10, 2010)

Indeed... Canon FTW!!! (I own a few Powershots and a Rebel)

-----

Not that anyone cares but I had a great time today hanging out with 3 of my old high school friends even if I spent 80$ that I shouldn't have (because it was meant to buy clothes) but I'm feeling good about what I bought and what happened so that's really all that mattered.

Also, not that anyone cares, but... I really want to get a new tattoo, lol.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 10, 2010)

imfree said:


> Just wait 'till I rework that FM Pirate Radio Transmitter, The FM Pup, and post it. Imagine that, Perf-Board Piracy and FCC Violation at the same time! Didn't think a TechnoGeek could live so dangerously, hahaha!


Oh, and an easy way to boost the power of one of those battery-powered iPod-to-FM transmitters is to run a wire off the negative end of the last cell in the battery (acting as half a dipole antenna). Perfectly legal (you're not modifying it, you're attaching a ground wire, yeah...) 

Haven't tried it myself, but I did something similar once with a marginal FM radio and ended up significantly improving its reception. 

-Rusty


----------



## imfree (Nov 10, 2010)

CleverBomb said:


> Oh, and an easy way to boost the power of one of those battery-powered iPod-to-FM transmitters is to run a wire off the negative end of the last cell in the battery (acting as half a dipole antenna). Perfectly legal (you're not modifying it, you're attaching a ground wire, yeah...)
> 
> Haven't tried it myself, but I did something similar once with a marginal FM radio and ended up significantly improving its reception.
> 
> -Rusty



The FM Pup is 2 Watt crystal controlled PLL RF, crystal-controlled MPX Generator, FM transmitter that I built while I worked at a 2-way radio shop and could use their spectrum analyzer. That "puppy", when in good repair, is near broadcast quality. It was *SWEET*, back in it's day. 

My Adult Kiddo loves to DJ, mobile format, at weddings and other special events, and doesn't even know that I've got his transmitter project out of mothballs and resumed on it. I'm putting an audio processor ahead of an IPOD type transmitter like you wrote about, then a couple hundred milliwatts of RF amp after it, giving him a range of about a mile. Not that anyone cares, of course.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 10, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm like the cat, Too Curious for my own good. 

Sorry, Gentlemen, keep on the Techno-Talk!  
_*Please*_


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 11, 2010)

imfree said:


> The FM Pup is 2 Watt crystal controlled PLL RF, crystal-controlled MPX Generator, FM transmitter that I built while I worked at a 2-way radio shop and could use their spectrum analyzer. That "puppy", when in good repair, is near broadcast quality. It was *SWEET*, back in it's day.
> 
> My Adult Kiddo loves to DJ, mobile format, at weddings and other special events, and doesn't even know that I've got his transmitter project out of mothballs and resumed on it. I'm putting an audio processor ahead of an IPOD type transmitter like you wrote about, then a couple hundred milliwatts of RF amp after it, giving him a range of about a mile. Not that anyone cares, of course.


a bit more involved than the project I was talking about, and more impressive. Cool!

-Rusty
(Who once used the Chena River -- Fairbanks, AK -- as a ground plane for a CB... worked well, too. Not that anyone cares...)


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I'm like the cat, Too Curious for my own good.
> 
> Sorry, Gentlemen, keep on the Techno-Talk!
> _*Please*_



Packing used stereo turntables for shipping is a lost art! The seller packed mine with the turntable platter inside the dustcover which caused that platter to roam freely in shipment, breaking a good-sized chunk out of the dustcover's left side and then moving to the right and breaking the tone arm rest completely off!

I got some good ole' superglue and duct tape, then proceeded to do a NASCAR-Style repair on it. That took my mind back in time about 30 years, when I repaired D & D merchandise for a now-defunct, Brentwood-based showroom chain! Now I have a turntable that's a lot like me, seen lot'sa years, shows it, and still loves to rock! I'll do a preamp board shot later this morning if I'm not too trashed, Not that anyone cares. 

View attachment Akai tt open wb md.jpg


View attachment Akai tt closed wb md.jpg


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2010)

I've added the U-1 RIAA Playback Equalizer Amp, The HF adjustment variable capacitors, and the In/Out jacks, and tested the system without the equalization components. The VinyLiberator preamp only needs equalizer components, shielding to quiet the power supply switching frequency from the audio amp system, and a front panel to be complete. Calculus is beyond me and my ADD mind, so I'll Cut, Try, and use simple ratio calculations to find the resistor and capacitor values for the half-dozen or of them it takes to make U-1 into an RIAA Playback Amp. That will probably take about 4 hours, but I think I'll nail it.

Pictured: The Board and RIAA Playback Curve
Vertical Axis: Decibels, Horizontal Axis, Hertz 

View attachment VinyLiberator U-1, jax, HF adj.jpg


View attachment riaa_curve.jpg


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :d ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2010)

Not tha anyone cares, but I think the previous poster should write a book. >3 

_[Which Pictures for us Non-Techno-Geeks, of course!]_


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 11, 2010)

not that anyone cares but insomnia is still kicking my ass


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but If I see Mr. Sandman I'll kick his ass for you ^ ;D

[Or I'll just electricute him and turn him into Mr. Glassman]


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not that anyone cares, but If I see Mr. Sandman I'll kick his ass for you ^ ;D
> 
> [Or I'll just electricute him and turn him into Mr. Glassman]



Not that anyone cares, but you could give that sandman a bad case of fulgurites!


You Tube-Hot Glass http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLF9N_SE4Bs

You Tube-Live Power Line http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3pZgJ93ctw

Wikipedia-fulgurite http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fulgerite


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but that's kind of what I had in mind ^ 
 

Oh, and not that anyone cares, buuuuut I <3 Mario. Despite my always-rooting-for-the-left-out-ones, Luigi just isn't my type.


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not tha anyone cares, but I think the previous poster should write a book. >3
> 
> _[Which Pictures for us Non-Techno-Geeks, of course!]_



J/K, I'll write the book if y'all will donate funds for me to buy wunna' those (drool!) Cannon cameras. Pay Pal funds to www.edgartechnogeek.org !


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not that anyone cares, but If I see Mr. Sandman I'll kick his ass for you ^ ;D
> 
> [Or I'll just electrocute him and turn him into Mr. Glassman]



Not that anyone cares, YPP, but, if you glaze him, he'll need some of this, now available at your ZappeRex Pharmacy, hundreds of locations throughout SandLand! 

View attachment Prep F wb md.jpg


----------



## imfree (Nov 12, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I nailed that RIAA playback amp and got it right on the money, then I had noise and intermittent signal issues in the preamp, along with mechanical issues in the turntable. I may stand to be able tweak a few more things and I don't have a front panel yet, but I now have a properly equalized, low noise preamp. The VinyLiberator and Audio Technica Cartridgeare are giving me better sound from the vinyl records than I've ever had at home before! I'll do a You Tube video soon and if they don't murder the audio quality, then we might have fun. I'm planning on doing an unofficial sneak-preview, unlisted video, for now and I should post in the next few days. I'm beat, trashed, and ready to crash, if anyone cares, good night.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Nov 12, 2010)

Here are the Akai AP D2 and the VinyLiberator doing their stuff on You Tube. Woo!!! Doing this stuff let me hear just how much of the bass falls between those 1's and 0's cracks, not that anyone cares.(watch at 480p)

1) Little River Band-Days On The Road
2) Heart-Barracuda
3) Heart-Love Alive

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2J48dOzKJo


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 13, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but as soon as I got into my grandma's car to leave my dads house for the weekend, I felt calm immediatly.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 13, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I finished off 2 bottles of whiskey I had with just 2 glasses of ginger ale. Mind you... one bottle only had 4 shots worth in it and the other had only 6, but still  I'm glad to have emptied those bottles finally so that there's finally room in my cupboards for dishes, lol.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 13, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I've been gone for a few weeks, and I'm going to be gone for a few more. Need to have some time to think.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I finished off 2 bottles of whiskey I had with just 2 glasses of ginger ale. Mind you... one bottle only had 4 shots worth in it and the other had only 6, but still  I'm glad to have emptied those bottles finally so that there's finally room in my cupboards for dishes, lol.


Not that anyone cares, but I can't rep you anymore, and Whiskey is my poison of choice. :wubu:


----------



## Micara (Nov 14, 2010)

...Eric killed chivalry tonight.

...because he wouldn't let me win at rock, paper, scissors...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 15, 2010)

Micara said:


> ...Eric killed chivalry tonight.
> 
> ...because he wouldn't let me win at rock, paper, scissors...



heh, funny you mentioned him. I'm catching up on all the dims youtube videos, and I was actually watching his video as I was reading this. Weird.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 15, 2010)

The cold I kept thinking I was getting all week but never showed up?
Well, it's here now.


----------



## imfree (Nov 15, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but these 2 Classic Rock Beauties from vinyl just went on You Tube and sound pretty nice.

1) It's A Beautiful Day-White Bird

2) Jefferson Starship-There Will Be Love

You Tube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPPjb46b4QU

Here's a schematic with RIAA Playback component values, not that anyone cares. 

View attachment RIAA by edgar wb lg.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 15, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I hate when a guy gets your hopes up and lets you down, only to make up for it and re-swoon you.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 15, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I totally would rather crawl back into my nice, warm bed than have to get ready for work here in a few!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 15, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but ..... my feet are ice cold. As least I have my Nintendo Mario pajama pants on to help keep me warm! 

Yep, I'm a dork. Yet again.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 15, 2010)

I Demand Proof that these pajama pants Exist!
[And a servant to make _Me_ a pair.Or12 My soul feels Jipped. ]


Not that anyone cares, but the sun has the worst timing EVER. Now I can't watch TV because of a glare! X(


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 15, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Demand Proof that these pajama pants Exist!



Here ya go, YPP !!

View attachment P1281958.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 15, 2010)

OMFG NO WAY! 

I'm SO JEALOUS. 
Grr!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 15, 2010)

Micara said:


> ...Eric killed chivalry tonight.
> 
> ...because he wouldn't let me win at rock, paper, scissors...



I did not KILL chivalry.... I just got rough with it.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 15, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Here ya go, YPP !!
> 
> View attachment 87290



Not that anyone cares, but I want some jammies like those! lol


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 16, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I was looking at John Wayne's IMDb tonight, and I came across a film I haven't seen with him, called _McLintock!_, and then I read the tagline:


> He likes his whiskey hard... His women soft... And his west all to himself!



They made a movie about me? The year my mom was born?!?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm surprised Scorsese hasn't seen McLintock! I guess being a Southerner voids me of being able to say that lol 

And lol, btw!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 17, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I didn't think it'd be this hard.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 17, 2010)

not that anyone cares but i've only slept about 5 hours in the last week. i can't seem to kick this insomnia for some reason. i have tried everything from a warm glass of milk to sleeping pills. nothing seems to be working. when i get to sleep i wake up like 30 minutes later and i'm up for the day.

i feel like a zombie


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 17, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> not that anyone cares but i've only slept about 5 hours in the last week. i can't seem to kick this insomnia for some reason. i have tried everything from a warm glass of milk to sleeping pills. nothing seems to be working. when i get to sleep i wake up like 30 minutes later and i'm up for the day.
> 
> i feel like a zombie


I've had bouts like that.
Have you tried reading an extremely boring book, Listening to soft music, putting the TV onto C-Span [if you can?] and trying to pay attention for more than two hours?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 17, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but... I feel like a loser cuz I have no idea what I'm good at


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I've had bouts like that.
> Have you tried reading an extremely boring book, Listening to soft music, putting the TV onto C-Span [if you can?] and trying to pay attention for more than two hours?



i just lay there in my bed with nothing on for hours at a time trying to fall asleep. i even watched tv all night and day and still nothing. i can pay attention just fine it's getting asleep and staying asleep that i'm struggling with at the moment. i even went as far and took like 3 xanax(1mg) at once to try and knock me out and it did nothing but make me feel good lol.

i do however have a bunch of stuff on my mind and all so i'm probably sure that's what is causing it. dealing with emotions and such after splitting with my wife in october.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 17, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> not that anyone cares but i've only slept about 5 hours in the last week. i can't seem to kick this insomnia for some reason. i have tried everything from a warm glass of milk to sleeping pills. nothing seems to be working. when i get to sleep i wake up like 30 minutes later and i'm up for the day.
> 
> i feel like a zombie



Best cure for insomnia: watch the movie "The English Patient." I guarantee you'll be asleep in minutes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 17, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I'd rather stay home and drink than go spend time with my friends, Because I am depressed and feel like wallowing in it for a while.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 17, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but there is a website where you can play classic Apple II computer games right on your PC. 

http://www.virtualapple.org/

You can play Oregon Trail, Might & Magic, and ... GASP! ... Strip Poker.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 17, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm totally going to check out playing Oregon Trail! lol


----------



## imfree (Nov 17, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Depends what you listen to (and what you upload). If you want to make a meaningful demo, play something showing that dynamic range.



Hey, GTAFA, did you hear the demo? The stuff sounds better in person, but You Tube and my CODECs did OK, not that anyone cares.

VinyLiberator-Beautiful Freedom (It's A Beautiful Day-White Bird & Jefferson Starship-There Will Be Love) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPPjb46b4QU


----------



## Mishty (Nov 17, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Not that anyone cares, but there is a website where you can play classic Apple II computer games right on your PC.
> 
> http://www.virtualapple.org/
> 
> You can play Oregon Trail, Might & Magic, and ... GASP! ... Strip Poker.





Luv2BNaughty said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I'm totally going to check out playing Oregon Trail! lol



I was sitting here bored, eating Kudos listening to my Alanis music, thinking to myself "Self, could you get any more 90's right now?" and myself answered "Only if you were playing Oregon Trail, self"

I'm slightly excited. :blush:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 17, 2010)

Not that anyone cares...but this happened to me at work today:

This guy comes through our drive-thru to get his meds and I jokingly tell the other girls, "Hey, George Lucas is at the window." I go to get the guys stuff.

Other girl: "Omg, I thought you were telling me his _name_ was George Lucas."
Me: "No, that he kinda looks like him, goof!"
Other girl: "Who's George Lucas?"

FML.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 18, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Not that anyone cares...but this happened to me at work today:
> 
> This guy comes through our drive-thru to get his meds and I jokingly tell the other girls, "Hey, George Lucas is at the window." I go to get the guys stuff.
> 
> ...



Wow.

Just wow.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 18, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but my stepmother is a wishy-washy parent when it comes to punishing my 7 year old stepbrother.


Maybe it's just me? But it seems he is UNDERpunished.

He broke a Wii-Mote, and What happens? He only loses it for a week.

He breaks a nintendo DS? (Granted, this was his he got for his birthday) He gets a replacement, AND a new game. 

He ruins his trampoline? He gets a 'talking to' and banned from it due to it being unsafe. 


He breaks _MY-Turned-OUR_ Gameboy Color [which, I had since I was probably 7 or 8] and they tell him he's banned from hand-held games, but then his mother goes all wishy-washy and whines "That's not fair" Because I'd still be able to play the replacement they bought. 


He continuously leaves out videogames and controllers, and because of that, they get taken away from _both_ of us. 


Really? How hard is it to say "No, you can't play with those, your sister didn't leave them out, YOU did. "  

..Not that anyone cares, mind you.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 18, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ..Not that anyone cares, mind you.



I totally agree with ya there, hun! ((Huggles))

Not that anyone cares, but I had a great day at work today!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 19, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but ... I wish there would have been a second season for Joss Whedon's show "Firefly." 

<sigh>


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 19, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Not that anyone cares, but ... I wish there would have been a second season for Joss Whedon's show "Firefly."
> 
> <sigh>


Not that anyone cares, But I bet over a million people agree with you.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 19, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I just called and our local theater is showing Harry Potter at 4!! Heading on up there! *wooo!!*


----------



## Micara (Nov 19, 2010)

NTAC, but it's really very simple. I. Want. THAI!


----------



## imfree (Nov 19, 2010)

Micara said:


> NTAC, but it's really very simple. I. Want. THAI!



A winner, Micara, this thread is now NTAC! Cool! We'll have an NTAC 2 when this one gets too long.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 19, 2010)

Lol! 

Aren't Abbreviations Fun? =]


----------



## imfree (Nov 19, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Lol!
> 
> Aren't Abbreviations Fun? =]



They're fun, till you get my age and start to forget what they mean. Uhhm, let me see, NTAC.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 19, 2010)

"Nasty Tasteless Apple Cider" ?


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 20, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but .... I went to a local thrift store this morning and found the following games for the Nintendo NES ....

Legend of Zelda (Gold edition)
Super Mario Bros 3
TMNT 2: The Arcade Game
Tetris

Got them for 90 cents each. 

Hell yeah.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 20, 2010)

Not that anyone cares... but I am watching MST3K shorts (again) right now 

Home Economics hahaha


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 20, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Not that anyone cares, but .... I went to a local thrift store this morning and found the following games for the Nintendo NES ....
> 
> Legend of Zelda (Gold edition)
> Super Mario Bros 3
> ...


..... -Eyetwitch-


I Want _your_ Thrift Stores!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 20, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I am overjoyed with myself that I have been able to recognize three actors who now have starring roles, in bit parts they had in 80's and 90's TV shows.  The last one was a minute ago, I was watching "Seinfield" and noticed a woman George slept with was the same actress who plays Cuddy on House M.D


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 20, 2010)

The Rizzoto one, YPP? lol.

Not that anyone cares, but... I'm going to a party tonight  For thinking for so long that I wasn't gonna go, I'm actually doing it!  And it's to celebrate my birthday so BOOYAH!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 20, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Not that anyone cares, but .... I went to a local thrift store this morning and found the following games for the Nintendo NES ....
> 
> Legend of Zelda (Gold edition)
> Super Mario Bros 3
> ...



What thrift store did YOU go to?! :shocked:


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 20, 2010)

Mathias said:


> What thrift store did YOU go to?! :shocked:



Ha ha, a little place called "Fox Valley Thrift Store." Sure as hell wouldn't find that kind of stuff at Goodwill anymore -- they put all of the cool video game stuff up for auction on their own website now. GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 20, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I am overjoyed with myself that I have been able to recognize three actors who now have starring roles, in bit parts they had in 80's and 90's TV shows.  The last one was a minute ago, I was watching "Seinfield" and noticed a woman George slept with was the same actress who plays Cuddy on House M.D



lol I love doing that, with any character! Watched the latest episode of Psych the other night and there was a lady in there that I recognized from her voice. Finally hit me that she was Rachel's boss at Ralph Lauren on Friends! lol I'm a totalllll Friends fanatic..

Speaking of which, I was watching Family Matters on [email protected] a couple months ago when the camera panned and I noticed a prop from that show, that was used in Friends - the white dog, "Pat", that Joey bought when he moved into his own apartment (and that Ross later paid for when he moved back in with Chandler) lmao..yea..I'm terrible, I know!!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 23, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but .... this is the cover art for the upcoming Duran Duran album. Now everyone knows I am a fan of the band, but I gotta admit, this is really godawful. 

View attachment allyouneedisnow.jpg


What the f**k were they thinking?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 23, 2010)

...I..I think they used MS Paint and Paint.Net! 

Not that anyone cares, but even _I'm_ Disappointed.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 23, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...I..I think they used MS Paint and Paint.Net!
> 
> Not that anyone cares, but even _I'm_ Disappointed.



Yeah when I first glanced at it, I thought it said "All You Need Is Snow" -- which, of course, is absolute bullshit, with living in Wisconsin.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 23, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Yeah when I first glanced at it, I thought it said "All You Need Is Snow" -- which, of course, is absolute bullshit, with living in Wisconsin.


Oooh, I can see that now. 

PS: We really need to stop saying the S word, otherwise we _will_ get that nasty white crap!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 23, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oooh, I can see that now.
> 
> PS: We really need to stop saying the S word, otherwise we _will_ get that nasty white crap!



I don't snow what you're talking about.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 23, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but... I have my favourite wig on right now... and I feel shexayyy!  Wigs always do that for me... No wonder I've got so many!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 24, 2010)

Not that anybody cares but... ever listened to the lyrics on Neil Sedaka's "Happy Birthday, Sweet Sixteen"?
This is the opening:
_Tonight's the night I've waited for
Because you're not a baby anymore
You've turned into the prettiest girl I've ever seen
Happy birthday sweet sixteen
_

So, what is happening this night, that he has waited so long for? Is it what I think it is? I mean, I have a friend I just call jailbait, maybe I should send her this song?


----------



## imfree (Nov 24, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Not that anybody cares but... ever listened to the lyrics on Neil Sedaka's "Happy Birthday, Sweet Sixteen"?
> This is the opening:
> _Tonight's the night I've waited for
> Because you're not a baby anymore
> ...



Sounds somewhat creepy because the first-person in the song is Sweet Sixteen's brother. Hope it's just a good-ole-fashioned Sweet Sixteen birthday party he was waiting for! NTAC because it's just an old 60's song that didn't really have to make sense.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Nov 24, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but I really wish I would be with my momma this thanksgiving.


----------



## imfree (Nov 24, 2010)

blueeyedevie said:


> Not that anyone cares but I really wish I would be with my momma this thanksgiving.



(I looked at your profile) Cute Young Lady, and all in DimmerLand, you have my wishes and prayers, that whenever possible, you may enjoy Thanksgiving with your loved ones. I care very much about that.:bow: Peace and love to all, Edgar


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 24, 2010)

imfree said:


> Sounds somewhat creepy because the first-person in the song is Sweet Sixteen's brother. Hope it's just a good-ole-fashioned Sweet Sixteen birthday party he was waiting for! NTAC because it's just an old 60's song that didn't really have to make sense.



Yeah, that's what I hope. Not to mention my favorite singer Sinatra's classic "Something Stupid". I mean, recording such a lovely love song, as a duet with his own daughter!


----------



## Micara (Nov 24, 2010)

NTAC but it's cold in here. And I'm having Thai for dinner. And I'm home alone. There you go- a bunch of stuff nobody cares about.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 24, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> So, what is happening this night, that he has waited so long for? Is it what I think it is? I mean, I have a friend I just call jailbait, maybe I should send her this song?



Nah, he's just happy that she got her driver's license: now, when he takes her out _she_ can be the designated driver, and _he_ can get shitfaced.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 24, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but Friday I'm getting picked up at 5am for shopping with my cousin. Thank Gods I get lunch out of it.  

(I've no money to spend myself, but she loves to take me shopping because I make things fun. )


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 24, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Not that anybody cares but... ever listened to the lyrics on Neil Sedaka's "Happy Birthday, Sweet Sixteen"?
> This is the opening:
> _Tonight's the night I've waited for
> Because you're not a baby anymore
> ...


It could be worse:



> You're sixteen,
> You're beautiful,
> and you're a mime.



-Rusty


----------



## imfree (Nov 24, 2010)

CleverBomb said:


> It could be worse:
> 
> 
> 
> -Rusty



Trouble is, if you got Paul M's $$$, you've also got a get out-of-jail key to every clink on Earth!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 24, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm feeling quite numb right now.


----------



## Ola (Dec 23, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I am very disappointed in you peoplez for letting this thread die!  xD


----------



## imfree (Dec 23, 2010)

Peace and Love, Guys, for this Holiday Season! This thread ain't dead, so long as I'm subscribed! I can always dig up and post stuu that no one cares about.

Have a silly Diabeetus commercial, boring tech stuff, and a 50 year-old Christmas Organ and Chimes Video, so there! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVmUaQaxflI


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 23, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but time cannot pass fast enough for me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 23, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I bitterly made an anti-love remark on a friends facebook status, and I'm just waitin' for the flames to fly.


----------



## Ola (Dec 24, 2010)

imfree said:


> Peace and Love, Guys, for this Holiday Season! This thread ain't dead, so long as I'm subscribed! I can always dig up and post stuu that no one cares about.
> 
> Have a silly Diabeetus commercial, boring tech stuff, and a 50 year-old Christmas Organ and Chimes Video, so there! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVmUaQaxflI



Really cool man! 



Not that anyone cares, but... *bursts into spontaneous singing with own interpretation of "and so it is Christmas"*

All I want for Christmas,
Is a Mechano-Hog in WoW
So bright and so shiny,
and I want it right now!

I play Horde and I'm quite the asshole,
pelting noobs is my role!
But Alonsus is pretty lonely,
so I need that sweet hog!

I went to the AH in Orgrimmar,
because the Gobo slums are kinda fun,
I found the Hog and I bought it,
for an 18k gold-pieces sum.

All I wanted for Christmas,
was my own Mechano-hog,
and what I got for myself was,
this new sweet hog in WoW!

  

View attachment Bild 27.jpg


----------



## fluffyandcute (Dec 26, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but I am honestly so HAPPY that Christmas is O-V-E-R!I know I shouldn't feel that way but this Christmas has been really different for our family. My mom's house was broken into and they completley wiped her out. I mean they even stole the presents under her tree. Most of those were for my kids  She was able to replace some but not all of them. I am just praying that 2011 will be better for everyone!


----------



## imfree (Dec 26, 2010)

fluffyandcute said:


> Not that anyone cares but I am honestly so HAPPY that Christmas is O-V-E-R!I know I shouldn't feel that way but this Christmas has been really different for our family. My mom's house was broken into and they completley wiped her out. I mean they even stole the presents under her tree. Most of those were for my kids  She was able to replace some but not all of them. I am just praying that 2011 will be better for everyone!



Amen, Neighbor 'Sis! My prayers for you and yours to have a better 2011. I'm more than willing to drag this snark-fun thread off topic to give a little encouragement.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 26, 2010)

Ola, I was singing your lyrics in my head lol! Great job!

-----

not that anyone cares, but... The holiday season, with its immeasurable amount of foods containing lactose, wreak such insane havoc on my system. Every year, if anything, I lose weight at holidays. And feel really awful because of what the food does to me


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 26, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I swear if you are a man under 28, don't effing hit on me anymore. NO. FREAKING. MORE. 

-Rips hair out-


----------



## Ola (Dec 30, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Ola, I was singing your lyrics in my head lol! Great job!


Inspiration in a bottle. I has it!  


Not that anyone cares, but I'm sipping on an improvised, homemade Monster Slurpee right now. Why go to 7-eleven when you already got a can of Monster and a freezer? XP


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Dec 30, 2010)

..... I've always wanted to do voice over work for automobile commercials, animated features & documentaries since I was a child.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 30, 2010)

not that anyone cares, but I think my doctors a dumbass for prescribing me tramadol the "un-addictive" pain killer. Bullshit. I think I am. I feel like I *need* it more often than I should.

Dumb bastards. :doh:


----------



## Ola (Dec 31, 2010)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm gonna spend NYE watching Canada-Sweden in the Hockey World Juniors.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 1, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but it's 3am and I'm just now starting on the booze.


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 1, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I burnt the roof of my mouth.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 1, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I Just woke up.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but I had homemade meatball and sausage subs for new years dinner


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but I went to bed at 4:30 this morning and just got up a couple of hours ago. I also feel like crap.


----------



## Ola (Jan 2, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but my Term Paper is finally done. DONE!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 2, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but i'm bored out of my bloody mind!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 2, 2011)

not that anyone cares but I posted my first blog of 2011


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 2, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but... why does this always appear on my screen:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to AmazingAmy again.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 2, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Not that anyone cares but... why does this always appear on my screen:



Dimensions: cockblocking since... forever.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 2, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but ... what does "cockblocking" mean?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 2, 2011)

It's slang for stopping someone from getting some. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 2, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but I love this thread. Also, I've discovered I'm subscribed to over 1500 threads. HOW DID THAT HAPPEN????


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 3, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I just woke up, and it's 3:10am.... I guess I shouldn't go to bed so early. [9pm]


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Not that anyone cares but I love this thread. Also, I've discovered I'm subscribed to over 1500 threads. HOW DID THAT HAPPEN????




You're kidding, right? When _*aren't you*_ posting on this site, lady? Haha. I think you post more in one day than I do in a month and I like this place.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 4, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> You're kidding, right? When _*aren't you*_ posting on this site, lady? Haha. I think you post more in one day than I do in a month and I like this place.



When she's doing the nine S's

Shaving
Showering
Shitting
Sleeping
Shoveling (food into her mouth)
Sneaking (up on you to kill you)
Scraping (the junk off her teeth with a toothbrush)
Shaking (a tailfeather at a party)
Surviving (through another one of her husband's retarded conversations)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 4, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I would much rather go to a therapist than be put on a drug.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 4, 2011)

not that anyone cares but, cramps hurt like a mo'fucker. :really sad:


----------



## penguin (Jan 4, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I hate summer.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 6, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but ... insomnia is kicking my ass right now.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 7, 2011)

Omg, not that anyone cares but I am totally lmfao at this website..like, laughing so hard I'm in tears!! 

http://damnyouautocorrect.com/


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 7, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Omg, not that anyone cares but I am totally lmfao at this website..like, laughing so hard I'm in tears!!
> 
> http://damnyouautocorrect.com/



This is incredible. I'm not going to bed until I'm through with it.

EDIT: oh sweet Jesus I'm crying with laughter... THANKYOU for this Luvs!!!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 7, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> This is incredible. I'm not going to bed until I'm through with it.
> 
> EDIT: oh sweet Jesus I'm crying with laughter... THANKYOU for this Luvs!!!



You are so welcome! I'm like in the 50's now on pages...so SOOO funny!! My son keeps telling me to stop laughing! haha


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 7, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I live in an old home with old appliances, and there are lots of cobwebs in the basement. I went to relight the pilot on the dryer, and a cobweb on top of the dryer cord caught fire. For one hideous moment, it *looked* as if my home were going to go up in flames in an electrical fire. Where's the broom...


----------



## imfree (Jan 7, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I live in an old home with old appliances, and there are lots of cobwebs in the basement. I went to relight the pilot on the dryer, and a cobweb on top of the dryer cord caught fire. For one hideous moment, it *looked* as if my home were going to go up in flames in an electrical fire. Where's the broom...



Gas dryer pilot lights are horrible about igniting dust, cobwebs, and lint, to the tune of about 14,000 fires in the US every year! Glad you got it put out.:happy:


----------



## penguin (Jan 8, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm drunk


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but humanity really sickens me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 8, 2011)

Not that anyone else should care because they didn't get any but I (and my daughter) made some goof fajitas for lunch today


----------



## imfree (Jan 8, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not that anyone else should care because they didn't get any but I (and my daughter) made some goof fajitas for lunch today



Woo! I hope you meant "good" and not "goof"!


----------



## Ola (Jan 10, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I have a rough day ahead of me tomorrow at the university... I'm supposed to lead an analyze of this student's term paper, but honestly? It's so damn bad, that I think it's cruel they actually let her go up with it for the final examination. Aside from the fact that she never motivates why her research had any scientific relevance (which in my mind it didn't in the first place), the paper is filled with incomplete sentences and far too many quotes that could just have been rewritten into a new sentence a la "Author A says that so-and-so is true for this period...".

So why is this rough for me, you ask? Well... I am trying to figure out how to lead the examination, without coming off like a total douchebag to everyone in the room... :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2011)

imfree said:


> Woo! I hope you meant "good" and not "goof"!



Not that anyone cares but they were good....sorry about the goof


----------



## imfree (Jan 10, 2011)

Not than anybody cares, but I've finally tinkered with that VinyLiberator of mine, tweaking components and even shielding it's switching power supply (an old HP 24v, 400ma switching AC Adapter, junk) enough to arrive at the best possible performance possible for a unit designed and built by a bastard with ADD.:doh: 

View attachment RIAA by Edgar VinyLiberator final 1-10-2011 wb lg.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 10, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I just had cereal for tea. Makes a meal any time of day...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 10, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but the reason sushi is such an addictive food is the rarefied "green" cocaine in the wasabi.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jan 12, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but I am so confused~


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but cramps suck.


----------



## imfree (Jan 14, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I think your camera takes the worst pictures! Can't you make a new one with all those gizmos you have?



Not that anyone cares, but I ordered a Cannon A430 off ebay today. Should be fun when that (real) camera gets here in about a week! That blind Medion can kiss it's ass good bye.

* < $35, shipped to my front door.:happy: 

View attachment Canon A430.JPG


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 14, 2011)

Not that anyone cares
but I wonder whatever happened to Score Hair Gel.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 14, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm kind of disappointed than 9/10 people my age whom I talked to about next thursday, don't know Who the hell *GALLAGHER* is and why I wanted to see him so bad. To quote them "He's ancient, wtf? " 

/Facepalm

[And to any of you who had to GOOGLE HIM and are under 30? SHAME ON YOU.  ]


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 14, 2011)

willowmoon said:


> Not that anyone cares, but ... insomnia is kicking my ass right now.



hmm must be something in the air mine too grrr



and penguin I hate summer as well its been crazy humid of late and I just turn to mush grr


----------



## JonesT (Jan 14, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I am currently going through a bad case of depression right now.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 14, 2011)

Not that anybody cares, but I bought "The Care Bears Movie (1985)" today -- and I still have no clue why I did it!  

Oh well, at least it goes with all of the other 80's stuff that I own, I suppose ...


----------



## penguin (Jan 14, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> [And to any of you who had to GOOGLE HIM and are under 30? SHAME ON YOU.  ]



I did have to google him, but I'm not under 30. I immediately thought of the brothers from Oasis 



spiritangel said:


> and penguin I hate summer as well its been crazy humid of late and I just turn to mush grr



Oh me too. I much prefer winter. I hate how humid and gross it gets here. Sweating is not something I enjoy.


----------



## penguin (Jan 14, 2011)

And not that anyone cares, but I'm going to go make pancakes.


----------



## imfree (Jan 14, 2011)

penguin said:


> And not that anyone cares, but I'm going to go make pancakes.



Sounds good...send me some!:eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 14, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but I detest when men use the term, 'gal'. <shudder>


----------



## Mozz (Jan 14, 2011)

Prince >>> MJ
_just my 2 cents lol _


----------



## imfree (Jan 15, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I wrote a piece with my opinions about music listening for some where else on the web and posted here for gits and shiggles.

Listening To Music


There two ways we listen to music in our modern age. We 
hear music as we are engaged in other activities and not really 
paying too much attention to what we hear. People who listen
to music in this manner usually listen from FM, CD's, or some 
other source that uses heavy audio level compression to 
assure that the music stays above background noise, yet will
not interfere with conversation. A wave display on your computer
of such a recording will have the shape of a cigar because the
level or amplitude of the signal has little change.


Sit still and listen to a beloved song, play it loud, and 
listen, concentrating on the sound of each instrument as it 
blends into the texture of that musical piece. Compressed level
sound will be nearly unbearable when listened to with fully
concentrated attention! We need to have music presented with
dynamic range, soft passages to contrast with loud passages,
giving them room for expression. Level-compressed music 
sounds very much like monotone speech and has the same
property of losing one's interest.


One major reason that Analog Recordings on Vinyl Discs,
Records, are making such a strong comeback, is that these
recordings were mixed in an age before extreme Level
Compression was common. Records require higher volume
settings and more powerful amplifiers for good reproduction of
sound. Here's an example: A listening situation in which a 5 watt
amplifier is adequate with heavily compressed music will require
10db more amplifier power, which is 10 times as much power,
with uncompressed music, as from old records! The wave display
of such a recording will resemble a sideways pine cone, showing
the contrast between loud and soft passages. A 10 times power
ratio shows as a 3.3 voltage ratio, a 3.3 height ratio on a wave 
display. A heavily compressed song with a peak height of, 5mm
on the wave display sounds the same loudness as a 15mm peak
level uncompressed song.


Bottom line: heavily compressed music is good for 
background, requires little amplifier power, and modestly priced 
audio equipment will be adequate. Serious, concentrated, music 
listening requires time, more expensive audio equipment, and a 
quiet place to listen, as a noisy listening environment can drive 
sound levels into highly non-linear and even painful parts of the 
hearing response. Make an informed choice, listen, and enjoy!

***Sorry 'bout spacing, I'm too illeterate to figure how to copy
and paste into this post.:doh:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2011)

penguin said:


> And not that anyone cares, but I'm going to go make pancakes.




Not that anyone cares but this post reminds me of an exchange between me and my bf tonight:

Me: J-Do an impression of donkey from Shrek!
J: Huh?
Me: You know, "I'm making waffles!"
J: I don't do a good Eddie Murphy.
Me: No, like actually make waffles...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 22, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> Not that anyone cares but this post reminds me of an exchange between me and my bf tonight:
> 
> Me: J-Do an impression of donkey from Shrek!
> J: Huh?
> ...


I was lucky enough to be eavesdropping on this exchange. LOL


----------



## imfree (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm still in one hell of a war with that Cannon A430, the software, and my ADD, but I did manage to stumble my way through shooting, working, and saving 3 pics into my computer, not that anyone cares.

Edgar mugly-ugly, in need of a shower!

Edgar-intake vents and bristles

Yah, I should have shot a video of me performing "Life Gits Tee-Jus" while I looked this bad!

Electro-Voice PL-76 with WM-61A-windscreen and printing on label
nicely show the cam's resolution.


Wow!, the way I look, I could do Liberater Meduckle in 10 years! 

View attachment Edgar awful 1-21-11.jpg


View attachment Edgar intake vents & bristles 1-21-11.jpg


View attachment EV PL-76 with WM-61A.jpg


View attachment Diabeetus wilford brimley.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jan 23, 2011)

imfree said:


> ...snipped... I did manage to stumble my way through shooting, working, and saving 3 pics into my computer, not that anyone cares. ....snipped summore!...



I've pretty well mastered that Cannon cam, but *DAMN!!!* that thing's a self-feedee with a never ending appetite for AA alkaline batteries! I see a switch-mode 12 V-to-3 V DC adapter in the near future for that thing!

(snarkFont)Here's a couple shots of that departing, repeat offender, Medion 5319 DSC, not that anyone cares! 

View attachment Medion 5319 front.jpg


View attachment Medion 5319 back.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 23, 2011)

There are all these empty chairs and you choose to sit down on the chair next to me.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 23, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but i only have to work 2 days next week ..


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 24, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I still don't know how to tell if a guy digs me.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 24, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm so hungry right now it hurts. Dinner isn't anywhere near ready yet.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 24, 2011)

It doesn't matter and it isn't enough that I care. Some things (many things) are totally out of my control.


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 24, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> Not that anyone cares but this post reminds me of an exchange between me and my bf tonight:
> 
> Me: J-Do an impression of donkey from Shrek!
> J: Huh?
> ...


LMAO!

Thanks for sharing that - LOL!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but.....

"My love's a revolver, my sex is a killer. Do you wanna die happy? Do you wanna die happy?"


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 24, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I just realized how stereotypical it is for someone of my size and gender to be thinking of "Bacon" constantly. 

*Even though "Bacon" is the nickname of my Crush.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 26, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but i absolutely hate it when ppl drink straight from the bottle of milk or any other drink and put it back in the fridge for others..


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 26, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I'm sick to death of spots. I need some sunshine and radiation!!


----------



## Oirish (Jan 26, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but my bosses are fucking clueless and have no business in the wine world. One smokes two packs of cigarettes a day, the other is on an oxygen tank and can't drink. Yeah, those two don't need an actual wine professional like me to do their purchasing because they have such wonderful pallettes. Clowns.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 26, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I ate two beef sirloin steaks last night. Homygod. They were.. AMAZING.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 26, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but this message annoys me ....

This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between searches. Please try again in 56 seconds.


----------



## penguin (Jan 26, 2011)

Inhibited said:


> Not that anyone cares but this message annoys me ....
> 
> This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between searches. Please try again in 56 seconds.



I care. I care a lot! I also care that I have to wait between posting sometimes!


----------



## imfree (Jan 26, 2011)

Inhibited said:


> Not that anyone cares but this message annoys me ....
> 
> This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between searches. Please try again in 56 seconds.





penguin said:


> I care. I care a lot! I also care that I have to wait between posting sometimes!



Kills me: "*Please try again in 1 seconds*":doh:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 28, 2011)

Not that anybody cares but I will leave my PC in Norway the next 12 days from Sunday. It will be hard being away from Ron for such a long time
Yes I have named my computer


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 28, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I could go for a nice sit-down with friends, retro music, and a couple bottles of Jack Daniels.


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I could go for a nice sit-down with friends, retro music, and a couple bottles of Jack Daniels.



Oh that sounds good, but minus the Jack for me. I like girly drinks 

Not that anyone cares, if it wasn't almost 10:30am, I'd think about doing it anyway. I'm having some stupid fun on facebook with friends and it'd be great if we could all get together to do it for real.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 28, 2011)

Not that anyone cares..... but the only thing about online "dating" that I can't handle, is someone knowing more about me, than I know about them. I'm much to secretive for this shit. :doh: You can find my online "life" with one search of a certain email account, and I'm not worried about what they see, but I feel like it's an unfair advantage knowing me more than I know them. I like to be the one with all the knowledge, and the power dammit.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a cold :|


----------



## imfree (Jan 29, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I found a link to this rare 1974 song.

Black Hawk County-Oregon http://www.colemansrock.com/Tunes/Oregon.mp3


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 29, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> I have a cold :|



Feel better my sweet girl! ((((((B))))))) :kiss2:


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 29, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> Feel better my sweet girl! ((((((B))))))) :kiss2:




Thank you my friend!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 31, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but my breath stinks.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 31, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I have a horrible habit of putting stuff on my bed, then getting tired and tossing it on my floor.


----------



## imfree (Jan 31, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I have a horrible habit of putting stuff on my bed, then getting tired and sleeping next to it. Eeeeew, TMI.


----------



## imfree (Jan 31, 2011)

My copy of No Doubt's Tragic Kingdom came in today. They offered it in clear green. I wasn't too crazy about green cuz they look too much like Christmas records and I was happy to get a clear purple one!


The lush high-frequency content of the music required the engineers to master the vinyl LP at a level of about 10db lower than a typical record to keep the RIAA preemphasis from overmodulating the record. The lower recording level really shows the marginal noise performance of my preamp.:doh: 

View attachment No Doubt-Tragic Kingdom wb lg.jpg


----------



## AlethaBBW (Feb 2, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I've been listening to No Doubt all day


----------



## imfree (Feb 2, 2011)

AlethaBBW said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I've been listening to No Doubt all day



Not that anyone cares, but my vinyl of Tragic Kingdom, that I just got yesterday, started skipping after I cleaned it with some DIY mixed record cleaning solution! I thought I made a f**ked up batch of cleaning solution and ruined the record. Turned out the turntable was too near the subwoofer and the bass was making the record skip!:doh: 

View attachment No Doubt-Tragic Kingdom wb lg.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 2, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but my photo for facebook turned out exactly how I wanted. Swish! <3


----------



## Paquito (Feb 3, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but my teeth still hurt from getting braces. I miss food that isn't ramen.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 3, 2011)

I hate that you can't edit your posts after 30 minutes. ughhh


----------



## penguin (Feb 3, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Not that anyone cares, but my teeth still hurt from getting braces. I miss food that isn't ramen.



I got sick of grated apple. That was all I could have when I got mine. Maybe try smoothies?


----------



## AlethaBBW (Feb 5, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I made a piece of mixed media art to hang in the living room. I feel good about this.


----------



## 1love_emily (Feb 5, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I really appreciate good GIFs. 

GIF-time. 
































WHEEEE :bounce:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 5, 2011)

not that anyone cares, but I think I just found a new favorite gif . . . and it's got jake gyllenhaal in it.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 5, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I think Dulce is an awesome name.


----------



## penguin (Feb 5, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I really appreciate good GIFs.



I love gifs. I love love love love gifs.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 5, 2011)

not that anyone cares, but i'm god damn irate, irritated and bored.


----------



## penguin (Feb 5, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but at this point, I think I'd put out if someone bought and installed air con for my home.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 5, 2011)

penguin said:


> Not that anyone cares, but at this point, I think I'd put out if someone bought and installed air con for my home.



HAHAHAHA!

Not that anyone cares (maybe  ) but I feel like putting an AC unit up somewhere.


----------



## penguin (Feb 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAHA!
> 
> Not that anyone cares (maybe  ) but I feel like putting an AC unit up somewhere.



How soon can you get here?? My flatmate said it has to be fully ducted and go into his room too. Reverse air, too. And that if I have to put out more for that, then I'll just have to, hah


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 6, 2011)

Not that anyone cares,but I would like to see the 1986 film 'House'.


----------



## imfree (Feb 6, 2011)

This "TraveLoop", VLF loop, is my largest, loop to date. At 5 feet high and 10 feet wide, it's huge area allows good signal voltage output while consisting of only a single turn. Smaller loops can get equal voltage by using multiple turns, but the higher inductance of a smaller loop with multiple turns causes complications in getting a useful signal to noise ratio. This loop is constructed of 3/4" PVC pipes and packs as a 5 foot long, 5 inch diameter bundle that is light and easy to carry. 14 Gauge connecting cord and 18 Gauge, 2 conductor lamp cord, conductors paired to equal 14 Gauge, in the loop, give low thermal noise for high performance. The loop sets up on site in minutes. You Tube Video is in production, not that anyone cares. 

View attachment TraveLoop 5ft X 10ft wb lg.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 6, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I totally forgot how hilarious *Glee* is. 

:wubu: Where the hell have I been?!


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh why oh why do they have to make women look silly and desperate in certain commericials dealing with weight loss? Those stupid yogurt, soup, and the Special K ones are so dumb. Oh wow, I saw one with this woman looking extremely happy to drink her little tasteless 5 calorie Special K 'shake' along with her friend in the office. Why are they so happy?  The women in these commercials aren't even overweight, actually most are skinny! 

I throw up when I see a Special K commercial.

Come to think about it, it seems the vast majority of commercials with women deal with some sort of beauty or weight loss product. Disgusting. The rest deal with cleaning products. 

Money making system to convince women that they are shit if they don't purchase their products.


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 7, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but...

My marriage of convenience has officially become inconvenient.


----------



## 1love_emily (Feb 9, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I found more gifs 





YAY


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 9, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but the day after my birthday my stepmom [and maybe my dad and my brother, too] will be leaving for four days to be with her stepmom who is having total hip replacement surgery. 

Two years ago on the day after my brithday, we were attending the funeral of my brothers biological father. 

...WTF is it with my birthday?


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 10, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but, this is the first time I have posted in this thread and I want to relive BOREDOM!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not that anybody cares... but I am back.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Not that anybody cares... but I am back.



I care! :happy: *Hugs for Ivan* I hope you're okay, mister.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 11, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I care! :happy: *Hugs for Ivan* I hope you're okay, mister.



I am ok. I got well again two weeks ago, and then I went to England with the class. We had a study trip. Nice pubs you have over there.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> I am ok. I got well again two weeks ago, and then I went to England with the class. We had a study trip. Nice pubs you have over there.



Oh man, you were here? I remember you mentioning it now but forgot! That's so cool.  Where did you visit?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 11, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Oh man, you were here? I remember you mentioning it now but forgot! That's so cool.  Where did you visit?



Yes, I was in York. The alcohol is so much cheaper over there! But where were all the amazing girls???


----------



## Emma (Feb 11, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Yes, I was in York. The alcohol is so much cheaper over there! But where were all the amazing girls???



Staffordshire


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 11, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but I don't think I've stopped blushing since I got home, and all we did was hug.


----------

